# Male and Female Melanochromis auratus doing the dance



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Dizzying! Did they lay eggs?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

didnt see any


----------

